# Cutting REEL low immediately after spring scalping



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm curious about this. I plan on reel mowing at 0.75 HOC then down to 0.5 HOC. Wondering if it's OK to cut low after the scalp, or if I need to let the grass grow a bit and work my way down once it's grown and recovered.

Will it recover fine if I don't let it get tall first?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I scalp, then mow as low and often as I can, for as long as I can. Bermuda doesn't cooperate when you try to gradually lower the HOC.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Perfect. That's what I wanted to do. Thanks man. Always a great help.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I scalp, then mow as low and often as I can, for as long as I can. Bermuda doesn't cooperate when you try to gradually lower the HOC.


+1


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

How does one determine how low to scalp your Bermuda? And when during the season should you scalp? I'm here in Texas where it's already 50+ fairly regularly.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't think there is a set rule with respect to Height of Cut when scalping. Generally, I go as low as I can without tilling up the dirt. Just enough to expose the thatch layer (which will also need to be removed after scalping).

Unless you have a reel mower, most rotary mowers get down to about 1.5 inch.

Spring time is when most will scalp. Usually when you see about 50% of your grass greening up. For central texas, that's likely mid to late feb, unless your weather reports show some super low temps coming up, otherwise first week of march is most common.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

lvlikeyv said:


> How does one determine how low to scalp your Bermuda? And when during the season should you scalp? I'm here in Texas where it's already 50+ fairly regularly.


Yes, it's been 50+ in DFW, but we also had a frost last night and there will be lows in the 20s this week. We're all chomping at the bit, but hang in there and stay patient!


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Austinite said:


> I don't think there is a set rule with respect to Height of Cut when scalping. Generally, I go as low as I can without tilling up the dirt. Just enough to expose the thatch layer (which will also need to be removed after scalping).
> 
> Unless you have a reel mower, most rotary mowers get down to about 1.5 inch.
> 
> Spring time is when most will scalp. Usually when you see about 50% of your grass greening up. For central texas, that's likely mid to late feb, unless your weather reports show some super low temps coming up, otherwise first week of march is most common.


This will be my first season with a reel, my plan is to remove as much material as I can with the Honda rotary and then take the reel to it. Do you recommenced verticutting and dethatching at the same time as the scalp, or once it recovers and is fully greened up after?

Thank you!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

717driver said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there is a set rule with respect to Height of Cut when scalping. Generally, I go as low as I can without tilling up the dirt. Just enough to expose the thatch layer (which will also need to be removed after scalping).
> ...


Yes, personally, I will scalp, dethatch, and then scalp again. All in a days work. I don't see a need to verticut and dethatch. Dethatching with a proper machine goes deeper than a verticutter. So that's what I do. Verticutter is like a shallow slicer. Has its benefits, just not for me.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Austinite said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


Awesome, thank you for the advice! I know my lawn has a sizable thatch layer from the last season or two. It's time to get serious this year.

Thanks again, @Austinite!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Verticutting and Dethatching are basically the same thing. If you want to get technical you can say that dethatching is when you use a machine with the "spring tines" and Verticutting is when you are using a machine with fixed blades that makes a vertical cut into the thatch/soil. There is also a machine that has "flail" blades which does a decent job at slicing into the soil but not as effective as the fixed blades.

Me personally, I think the verticutter with fixed blades is the best as it will cut and remove built up stolons and rhizomes and bring a lot of thatch up to the surface too!!

I also will scalp, verticut in two directions, rake up all the debris and then continue to scalp until I can't go down any further and I'm picking up more dirt than clippings.


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Do you need to dethatched a one year old lawn (Bermuda Tiff 419)? How about airating the lawn as well? I am planning to do a top dressing this year as well.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@smusgrav

I verticut my 1 year old lawn during my scalp last year in 2 directions. It's definitely needed if you're HOC is sub 1". The grass is so thick once you start lowering the HOC for the scalp the mower will stop cutting. You'll be riding on top of the grass. I plan to hit it harder with the verticuter this year, I'll probably do it every 45°


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

How about aerating?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

smusgrav said:


> How about aerating?


If you're planning to top dress and level I would do aerate before.?


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a couple strips of lawn that are watered with a drip system under the lawn. I assume that I don't aerate there but does the verticut go that law?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

smusgrav said:


> I have a couple strips of lawn that are watered with a drip system under the lawn. I assume that I don't aerate there but does the verticut go that law?


Yeah I wouldn't aerate that section. I ended up poking all kinds of holes in the tubing, but I knew I'd be replacing the underground drip with standard sprinklers.

Anyway, I'm trying liquid aeration this year, many seem to rave about it so fingers crossed! Verticutters that I'm aware of will only penetrate about 2 to 3 inches below surface level.


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah I would be worried even at 2 inches underneath the soil poking holes with the verticutter. I do like the liquid aeration idea though


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Austinite said:


> smusgrav said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple strips of lawn that are watered with a drip system under the lawn. I assume that I don't aerate there but does the verticut go that law?
> ...


Can you please link me to this verticutter you keep referring to? I know mine won't do 2-3". Mine might do 1/4" but I'm normally running it at surface level or slightly below ~1/8".


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > smusgrav said:
> ...


Any swardman cartridge is 2 inch+ blades. I believe JD 518 is similar if not longer blades.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Any swardman cartridge is 2 inch+ blades. I believe JD 518 is similar if not longer blades.


They will not cut the full depth of the blade. They will slice through plant growth just fine, but my experience has been that anything more than scratching the surface of the soil results in belt slippage or engine stall. Same goes for my Classen.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Gotcha. Ok makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If the other models are anything like my Bluebird they don't have the horsepower or weight to go very deep. Mine goes as deep as I need it to go (giggity). If you hit a high spot and the blades grab it will take off moving forward with or without you.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mine will get pretty deep for me, I will have to measure it this year to see for sure but probably around .5-1" deep. But when going that deep you have to "hold" the machine back a little or it wants to take off.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Great points on scalping and spring prep. I also scalp and dethatch in spring like most, but I do not verticut or aerate until the grass is really growing in June/ July.

Aerating and verticutting puts a big stress on the grass, although needed, I wait until my grass is growing heavy in June so it will recover quickly.

Doing these things in the early spring may slow down the green up and the torn up lawn look lasts longer until your grass greens up. Sometimes that's a couple weeks.

I've seen success both ways, I don't think there is only 1 way to skin this cat.


----------

